# Taking NREMT on a Friday?



## Tk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll probably have to wait until the following Monday to get results won't I? I signed up for this Friday at 4pm. They also had a time for Saturday I could have signed up for. So do they give results on Saturday also? Or do you think I'll get them the same day Friday?


----------



## roninwarrior (Jul 10, 2015)

Took mine 0945 friday, got results around 2 or 3 pm. Your probably too late on Friday for same day results. I think you have to wait till Monday.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

roninwarrior said:


> Took mine 0945 friday, got results around 2 or 3 pm. Your probably too late on Friday for same day results. I think you have to wait till Monday.


Yea I finished around 5pm, I checked about an hour ago and nothing. So guess I'll just I'll have to wait. Going to be a long weekend.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2015)

How do you feel you did?


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

BigBadWolf said:


> How do you feel you did?


I don't know. I felt more confident while taking it than last time I went into it. I had over 100 questions, and felt like I had some repetitive questions don't know if that means anything. I want to say I feel like I passed, but I don't. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 11, 2015)

Good luck.  Hope your able to get at least some sleep this weekend while waiting lol.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

BigBadWolf said:


> Good luck.  Hope your able to get at least some sleep this weekend while waiting lol.


Thank you, I just really hope I passed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2015)

They should put a disclaimer when signing up for Friday afternoon or Saturday testing dates. I did my I/85 exam on a friday afternoon and had a long weekend waiting for results. You'd figure I'd learn, but nope. I took my medic exam on a saturday morning and had a VERY long weekend waiting.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> They should put a disclaimer when signing up for Friday afternoon or Saturday testing dates. I did my I/85 exam on a friday afternoon and had a long weekend waiting for results. You'd figure I'd learn, but nope. I took my medic exam on a saturday morning and had a VERY long weekend waiting.


Yea. I definitely won't torture myself like this again. If I move on none of my tests will be on Friday.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

I felt good about answering a lot of the questions, the first 3 or 4 I knew right off the bat. That helped me relax. I'm nervous waiting for the results though! Monday needs to come!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 11, 2015)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 12, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Best of luck!!


I might need it, thank you.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

This is frustrating, I FAILED. Maybe ems isn't for me. I don't know what to do, I did great in class I felt like I knew the material, been studying my *** off and I failed. Above passing in obgyn which I don't know how because I feel like that's my weakest area. Below passing in cardiology, near passing everything else. I've always wanted to be a FF/medic but maybe I'm just not cut out for it if I can't pass the most basic test. Sorry for the rant, just frustrating.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2015)

Dont give up!! You havet wo more tries and I know a lot of people who got it on their second try. Now you know what to expect- how it goes.take a deep breath, do a LIGHT review on the places you feel you need to and do not overstudy. You can do this! You passes your class, you know the information.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 13, 2015)

Is the the NREMT-B or NREMT-P test?  How did you study for it?


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Is the the NREMT-B or NREMT-P test?  How did you study for it?


NREMT-B which is why I have no excuses to be failing it. The program I went through said they were the second best emt program in the state, so am I just an idiot? I did well in the class, read the entire 1000+ page workbook and did every question in it, but the NREMT is kicking my ***! I mostly used emtprep to study. I don't know what my problem is, cardiology I need to work at a bit more I feel like everything else I should be passing, especially trauma and operations.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 13, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> NREMT-B which is why I have no excuses to be failing it. The program I went through said they were the second best emt program in the state, so am I just an idiot? I did well in the class, read the entire 1000+ page workbook and did every question in it, but the NREMT is kicking my ***! I mostly used emtprep to study. I don't know what my problem is, cardiology I need to work at a bit more I feel like everything else I should be passing, especially trauma and operations.



I don't know what to tell you, really.  A lot of people would probably consider this overkill, but here is what I do:
-Get a spaced repetition flashcard program  (http://ankisrs.net/  is free and what many MD students use).
-Any time you encounter something you don't know or don't understand, learn about it and make flashcards.
-The program will schedule flashcard reviews, so you're continually reviewing them forever.  It will show the cards to you more often if you get them wrong, and less often if you get them right.

I did this all through medic school, and ended up with ~2000 flashcards.  I also went through my state protocols and made flash cards for everything.  The program makes sure that I retain all of that information, and if I forget something it will pester me by showing me the card over and over until I do remember it.  

When I was studying for the NREMT written, I used a website similar to emtprep.  Any time I got a question wrong, I copied the question into a flashcard, researched wikipedia to learn more about the topic and then made flashcards from that as well.  The goal is to understand the why's and how's, not just to memorize answers to questions.

Now that I'm working in the field, any time I encounter something I don't know about I make a note of it, and come back to make flashcards later.  Any new medication gets flashcards, any disease process, lab values, etc.  

It's very easy to read a textbook and either not understand the material, or simply not retain it 1 month later.  I love this flashcard-based approach because once you enter a piece of information onto a card, assuming you keep reviewing them, the program will make sure you remember it forever.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I don't know what to tell you, really.  A lot of people would probably consider this overkill, but here is what I do:
> -Get a spaced repetition flashcard program  (http://ankisrs.net/  is free and what many MD students use).
> -Any time you encounter something you don't know or don't understand, learn about it and make flashcards.
> -The program will schedule flashcard reviews, so you're continually reviewing them forever.  It will show the cards to you more often if you get them wrong, and less often if you get them right.
> ...


Thank you, I'm definitely going to try using that. I think part of my problem is, that I need to have a better understanding of what causes what. The "What should you do" questions or "What's your next step" I think I can figure out pretty easily. It's the "What is the problem" questions or "What is this pt experiencing" that I have most trouble with. Most of those I've seen throw in at least two very similar type conditions listed that trip me up. I don't know... Than you for the flash card info.


----------

